# protection ipad



## miaou (31 Mars 2012)

question peut être bête je vais acheter la smart covert pour mon Ipad3. faut-il aussi un film de protection pour lécran ? es-ce possible? c'est la peine ? merci


----------



## Lefenmac (31 Mars 2012)

[/COLOR]





miaou a dit:


> question peut être bête je vais acheter la smart covert pour mon Ipad3. faut-il aussi un film de protection pour l&#8217;écran ? es-ce possible? c'est la peine ? merci




si c'est possible oui puisque ça se vend, est-ce la peine oui si tu veux le protéger en plus non si tu veux pas........."question peut être bête" oui


----------



## tseg (31 Mars 2012)

Tout dépend du soin avec lequel tu utilises ta machine...Personnellement j'utilisais des films protecteurs pour écran sur mes appareils..Je n'en ai plus sur l'IPAD3, c'est beaucoup plus agréable sans, de plus l'écran se nettoie très facilement. Si tu as une protection pour le transport ou smart cover je trouve la protection écran inutile sauf si tu navigues avec des ongles crochus ou des clés :rateau: Bref on peut s'en passer à mon avis!


----------



## miaou (31 Mars 2012)

je vous remercie tous les deux 
pour le moment je vais donc me "contenter" de la covert  après je verrai à l'usage


----------

